# Calling all Cruzers in VA, NC, TN, MD and surrounding areas!



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm looking to set up a mass meet weekend, preferably somewhere centrally located for all of us, also preferably with a drag strip/road course.:wink: Right now, I'm looking into a few of the larger tracks, like Richmond and Virginia Motorsports Park. Depending on how many responses I get on this from each location, we may switch states and tracks. If you guys have any input or ideas on where to do this, please let me know and we'll see what we can set up! I, personally, do not mind one bit if I put a few miles on my dear Stella so she can have a playdate with your Cruzes, lol. 

-Boats


----------



## 11cruzeco (May 29, 2011)

I'm definately game. Richmond wouldn't be bad, coming from Elizabeth City, NC.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I tried to set up a D.C. meet awhile back and that didn't go so well, lol. I know there's a lot of you guys out in NC and I'd love to get together with y'all if I could! I'm looking at maybe trying to do this in late September if at all possible, as long as it works out with y'all and my squadron's not on a detatchment...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

No hits yet... What would you guys think of a Raleigh meet instead? I know there are more guys in NC that are willing to get together than VA, plus this would be more centrally located. Would any one know of a good meeting venue in the Raleigh area?

BTW, I just got back to the mainland. I've been stationed in Pearl Harbor for the last four years and would love to get back into some kind of car clubs in the area and/or surrounding states.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

you guys are not allowed out! tornado is comming! lol


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Haha, I'm wanting to do this in September some time.


----------



## ESv1 (Aug 30, 2011)

I am very busy with military training but I am out of Camp Lejeune and would not mind hanging out with some of the community members if that chance came around. If I can make it I would be there. I go to Raleigh all the time on the weekends.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

I'd be down. 
What you should try is edit first post/create new thread. Start a list rolling list of those interested, once you've got a handful of commits start narrowing a time and place. And then start making a finalized list. Would give an idea of the amount of space needed and what kind of activities we could do. Could also if generate more attendees, just a thought.


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hatje said:


> you guys are not allowed out! tornado is comming! lol


wouldnt suprise me we had everthing else in these last 2 weeks, eathquake, flood, and huricane.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Reviving this in hopes of getting something planned for the Springtime after the weather breaks. Whether it just be a mini meet or an all out East Coast Cruze track day!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Thread revival is going to be key in this, I feel, lol. Spring would be great, but I'll be in Guam feb/mar for training, so maybe April-ish? My wife should be giving birth mid-april, though, so....


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

so cold....


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

LOL, It's not too bad in VA Beach right now. I'm messing with the trick-or-treaters...


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

im sitting in my room playing duty lol


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Reminds me, I need to try and get my hands on Forza 4...


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

ill sell you mine i played it once lol


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Haha, hold on, I'll PM you, lol.


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

responded


----------



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm interested it sounds like fun!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Haha, well unfortunately, this thread is a little old... No one has really shown an interest lately. How far are you from VA beach?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Thread revival! I want a list of who would be down for a Richmond, VA meet sometime this summer! Once we have a bunch of people willing to do this, we'll figure out an exact date and time/ weekend to set it up with the PR rep over there.

Lets show our Cruze support! I'd like to make this an annual meet if at all possible!


----------



## Ed In VA (Mar 4, 2012)

Richmond would be great as I am in Chesapeake.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

You're in Chesapeake? I'm in VA Beach! We need to meet up locally sometime! lol


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Let's do this 

Summer 2012 Meet 

Location: Richmond, VA (exact TBD)
Date: TBD

List of Interested/Committed Individuals (Copy and add your name if you will seriously attempt to make it.)

1. FatKidsCruze- Dub & Sarah
2. ...

EDIT: I will attempt to bump this daily until there is enough interest or it busts. Also be warned my wife is currently 28 weeks pregnant so early spring (June) or later summer (Aug-Sept) are probably gonna be best.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

well if we do this i am taking a weeks vacation and then i could do it has to be a beach haha.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Summer 2012 Meet 

Location: Richmond, VA (exact TBD)
Date: TBD

List of Interested/Committed Individuals (Copy and add your name if you will seriously attempt to make it.)

1. FatKidsCruze- Dub & Sarah
2. h3llon3arth

August 12 is my birthday haha


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

I do like the beach idea though!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

yea it dosnt matter were i wouldnt mind like alabama or something in the gulf haha closer to me haha jk jk.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Summer 2012 Meet 

Location: Richmond, VA (exact TBD)
Date: TBD

List of Interested/Committed Individuals (Copy and add your name if you will seriously attempt to make it.)

1. FatKidsCruze- Dub & Sarah
2. h3llon3arth
3. Boats- you know I'm in.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

I was thinking even if we wanted to do a "local" meet down near va beach sooner we I'd be down for that.

Bump for the Summer 12 Mass Cruze meet though!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Nice little weekend roadtrip from Cincinnati. I may consider. I usually go to OBX N.C. when out that way depending on when I may up for heading down to OBX to enjoy a day or 2 on the ocean before heading back.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> I was thinking even if we wanted to do a "local" meet down near va beach sooner we I'd be down for that.
> 
> Bump for the Summer 12 Mass Cruze meet though!


Memorial day weekend is gonna be a good weekend, Steve from ISM is coming out and we may have a few others come down...


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

What would you think about Charleston W.V. If we do that we may be able to get some guys from PA also but Raleigh would be about the same distance as Richmond for me. I love driving and I know the east pretty well. I am open but how about Knoxville by the mountains and close to the Blue Ridge Parkway I talked about earlier. 



boats4life said:


> No hits yet... What would you guys think of a Raleigh meet instead? I know there are more guys in NC that are willing to get together than VA, plus this would be more centrally located. Would any one know of a good meeting venue in the Raleigh area?
> 
> BTW, I just got back to the mainland. I've been stationed in Pearl Harbor for the last four years and would love to get back into some kind of car clubs in the area and/or surrounding states.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Because of work (military) I can't go too far in case I'm needed, but Richmond would be perfect.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Richmond or as Fat Kids said even Va beach is fine by me. I can make Memorial day weekend. Don't go to Indy so...... How many we got so far and where. Richmond? 



boats4life said:


> Because of work (military) I can't go too far in case I'm needed, but Richmond would be perfect.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Well, Steve is staying in VA Beach, where I live and we'll be doing a dyno day on that Tuesday (most likely). I can see what we would need to do to make a meet happen at a shopping center or something.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

The more the better, would be sweet to get a bunch of us together.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Great what day. It is @11 hr drive from Cinti. need travel time. I'll have to "Sport" my Patman License plate so everyone knows who I am. Insane I know you are coming from Ohio, which way thru PA down I-77/81? 



InsaneSpeed said:


> The more the better, would be sweet to get a bunch of us together.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

lol, It'll be an all weekend hangout, but I'm gonna try to take a few days of leave so I don't have to work sunday, monday and tuesday. (night shift)


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I am off the weekend and Monday so I may have to take off on Tuesday depending on when I decide to leave. My bosses are cool tho. I can call and say I need another day no problem. The wife on the other hand!?!? 



boats4life said:


> lol, It'll be an all weekend hangout, but I'm gonna try to take a few days of leave so I don't have to work sunday, monday and tuesday. (night shift)


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Hey, just hang when you can, it's no issue.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Patman, I have not decided my route, I want to hit WV to take all the mountain twistes. I am also going down Friday Morning.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

I work memorial day weekend, but I am off Monday and Tuesday!
****, I'm getting excited. If dyno day is Tuesday count me and my family in!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

We're trying to do tuesday since Steve leaves on wednesday, but I need to make sure that they'll have enough time to take all of us... So am I counting 3 cars? 3 pulls each?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Hey, just hang when you can, it's no issue.


Sounds good to me. I was talking to a couple of guys from up here in Cincinnati area and mentioned the 3 of us come down and see whats shaking down where you are and meet up with you Steve and whoever else. We just tried a meet up here and just a few made it. Bad weekend(lots of rain and Ky Derby).


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Thing is, around here... I'm the ONLY Cruzer that has any mods done and no one has taken any of them to the local meets. I show up and everyone goes,"What's that?" lol The more we have out here the better- especially on friday or saturday night when we roll in there about 5 or 6 deep, lol.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Count us in, hopefully my tickets prepay and no court and we'll be down all day. Plus got some more blackout for the Cruze via tint and plastidip.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I've got a few cans of the plastidip still, lol. COME ON DOWN!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

So is it going to be Va Beach or Richmond? Looking forward to the road trip! Even though people I know wonder why I would drive so far! LOL. I love to drive esp. thru W.Va. Need to set up specific location before setting out!


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Bump to see if this thing is still a go and where it was decided to be held?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Still in va beach, steve gets here friday night (he's leaving ohio friday morning) but im off all day friday and saturday, work sunday night and off monday. If the more local guys wanna come chill on friday or saturday that's cool, saturday is gonna be a cookout/ local meet at night and tuesday is gonna be dyno day. Only problem is I have to go back to work tuesday night. We can always just go cruising around in between our whatever. Who's up?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Bumping this for the guys in Northern VA and such to see whats up. I'm trying to see how many people we need to prepare for, since we're doing a cookout.


----------



## brunodavid9 (May 22, 2012)

yea im down. im off fridays and saturdays but go back to work sunday night 11pm so when is this meet going on and were is it? I Live in Memphis, TN.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

It is happening right now, lol. We're headed out to dyno tomorrow morning in Chesapeake, VA. The next time we set up a meet in the area it will be posted here, in this same thread. I'd like to get something together for the end of the summer in Richmond, but I have yet to firm anything up and it's still not been mentioned to wifey, lol.


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

looks like i missed out on a nice meet. I'm in appomattox va. so not real far from ya.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

leeclark said:


> looks like i missed out on a nice meet. I'm in appomattox va. so not real far from ya.


The more people we start getting in the area with cruzes, id like to do more meets around here...

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Did you guys get any pics or videos?


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

You know im down boats. There is Dunn-Benson dragstrip outside of raleigh

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Second dyno day - YouTube


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

i wish i was closer to you boats i would come down for every dyno lol


----------



## zdstein (Jul 28, 2012)

Id be up for a Richmond, VA area meetup


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

zdstein said:


> Id be up for a Richmond, VA area meetup



Hey Zdstein, where in central VA are you located ?


----------



## zdstein (Jul 28, 2012)

the western part of Hanover County, just north of richmond


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I would be up for something in Richmond, Raliegh or even something in (wild Wonderful W.Va.) I would be coming from Cinti. but willing to make the drive.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I like how you guys chime in after I looked at trading in my Cruze yesterday, lol. By next spring, I should be switching up to a crew cab Silverado. I'm still up for a meet, but I couldn't do anything big cuz I have a newborn now...


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

i'm in appomattox va so if there is a meetup any time soon someone let me know lol.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

zdstein said:


> the western part of Hanover County, just north of richmond


oh okay, cool


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Im definitely in. theres a track somewhere in norther NC. A smaller dragstrip.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

****, now that my Cruze is gone, lol..

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

boats4life said:


> ****, now that my Cruze is gone, lol..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide App


Bring the silverado


----------



## Cruzefixion12 (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm up for a meet. It would be better for me to travel to the Richmond, D.C. area. I am coming from VA.


----------



## protow11 (Aug 24, 2012)

I am a new cruze owner in VA. I see it has been a year since a DC area gathering was tried so maybe it will work this time around. Maybe try a VA owners gathering in Central VA somewhere?


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

Raleigh sounds good!


----------



## Scarecrow26 (May 27, 2012)

2nd CEB 2nd MARDIV


----------



## 2011CruzeJP (Mar 18, 2012)

Anyone know of gatherings in the North Eastern NC or South Eastern VA area?


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

central va would be nice as i'm in central va lol.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

This should be us on Skyline drive for a massive Cruze meet...

MISCHIEF 8 - "Banned From Skyline Drive" - Chapter - YouTube , S2KI Skyline Drive 2012 - YouTube , 2012 8thcivic Skyline Drive Meet - YouTube


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Im in southeastern va and still up for a meet

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

